# how to call the police



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

HOW TO CALL THE POLICE WHEN YOU'RE OLD AND DON'T MOVE FAST ANYMORE.




George Phillips of Marsh Green, Wigan was going up to bed when his wife told him that he'd left the light on in the garden shed, which she could see from the bedroom window.



George opened the back door to go turn off the light but saw that there were people in the shed stealing things.



He phoned the police, who asked 'Is someone in your house?' and he said 'no'. Then they said that all patrols were busy, and that he should simply lock his door and an officer would be along when available. George said, 'Okay,' hung up, counted to 30, and phoned the police again.

'Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people stealing things from my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them now because I've just shot them.' Then he hung up.

Within five minutes three police cars, an Armed Response Unit, and an ambulance showed up at the Phillips' residence and caught the burglars red-handed.

One of the Policemen said to George: 'I thought you said that you'd shot them!



George said, 'I thought you said there was nobody available!'

I LOVE IT - Don't mess with old people!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant, thank you very much


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry charlieivan

Nice story, but I'm afraid it's untrue.

See the link below:-

http://www.snopes.com/crime/safety/response.asp

Snopes is a great website for checking those internet stories that claim to be true stories.

It's still a great story that brought a smile to my face though.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes that George gets about doesn't he 
2001 that started circulating the net


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Yes that George gets about doesn't he
> 2001 that started circulating the net


and been posted on here before I am sure. Think this is where i heard it for the first time a couple of years ago. Still funny though 

Karl


----------

